# Rodney Rendell Farm Services, Axminster, Devon - August 2011



## Foxylady (Sep 2, 2011)

I haven't been able to find out much about this long-standing derelict factory. Having seen it three years ago, and promptly forgetting all about it, I recently read in the local paper that councillors want it demolished because it's an eyesore. 

After some research I found that they were steel fabricators & erectors and engineering services for agriculture. Further digging found the following bit of info from the Dairy Spares website regarding milking machine parts produced by Rendells.

"Dairy Spares has purchased the Weycroft Macford™ milking machine genuine parts as of 8th May 2006. These are a well established product range in the UK, having been sold here since 1948 and Dairy Spares will continue to supply the full range through their distribution network in the UK. The previous owners Rodney and Mary Rendell have retired and we wish them all the best."







There wasn't a lot left inside as it's been abandoned for some 5 years plus, but as a walk-in explore it was nice and relaxed. Or, at least it would have been. I only had half an hour to spare before catching another bus for my next venue. Winding back the first film too quickly, the damn thing jammed in my camera and broke off, so I lost part of it...which meant that I had to dash around to retake everything! 
















No Admittance? 
















I'm not sure what this was. The base for a metal lathe maybe?.




































Hope you enjoyed. Cheers m'dears.


----------



## st33ly (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice report 
I like your photographs.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 2, 2011)

Cheers, st33ly.


----------



## Raggy (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice pics...


----------



## Munchh (Sep 3, 2011)

Oooh I thought you might spot this one. The day I stopped to have a nose there were groundworkers and a digger on site. I'd given it up. 

Quality photography as usual. Nice one Foxy, thanks.


----------



## kevsy21 (Sep 4, 2011)

Good pics,well done.


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 4, 2011)

What they'm allllllll gonna do down there nuw when they d want spares for them there milken machines???


----------



## King Al (Sep 4, 2011)

Really like those film pics foxy!


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 4, 2011)

Munchh said:


> Oooh I thought you might spot this one...


Ah, I wondered if you'd seen it too.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 4, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> What they'm allllllll gonna do down there nuw when they d want spares for them there milken machines???


No need to be mazed m'dear. Dairy Spares Co hab taken over, en'ee!


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice find Foxylady  but can see a pattern here  this car vehicle thing you have going  

These old places are well worth the visit,good stuff


----------



## Engineer (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi Foxy, the lathe 'thingy' would have looked similar to this, (when complete). A radial arm drill.

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?q=ra...t=8&ndsp=9&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:8&biw=800&bih=428


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm dissapointed Foxy...no people pics? 

Seriously tho, an ace report, my fave has to be the "No Admittance" with the wide open door! 
Ace work, more reports from you please. x


----------



## johno23 (Sep 5, 2011)

Engineering of yesteryear kind of place,its amazing the kind of conditions people used to work in compared to today

The asbestos police would have a nervous breakdown if it was still open for a start

Very nicely covered and atmospheric


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 5, 2011)

Pincheck said:


> this car vehicle thing you have going


And I don't even like cars! 
Cheers, Pincheck. Good place for a wander in.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for your nice comments, Raggy, Kevsy & King Al. 



Engineer said:


> Hi Foxy, the lathe 'thingy' would have looked similar to this, (when complete). A radial arm drill.


Cheers, Engineer.  I had a look at some pics of lathes and other light engineering stuff, and couldn't find a match at all.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 5, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> I'm dissapointed Foxy...no people pics?
> 
> Seriously tho, an ace report, my fave has to be the "No Admittance" with the wide open door!
> Ace work, more reports from you please. x


No people pics because there was only me.  I didn't have time to set my camera up somewhere for an SP (no tripod). Shall try better next time. 
Cheers, Urb.  It was great to go on a proper derelict explore as it's been a while. There's nothing else left locally, as far as I know. 



johno23 said:


> Engineering of yesteryear kind of place,its amazing the kind of conditions people used to work in compared to today
> 
> The asbestos police would have a nervous breakdown if it was still open for a start
> 
> Very nicely covered and atmospheric


Especially as it was only closed about 5 yrs ago! I love these kind of places too. Although parts were trashed a bit, it was nothing extensive, and there was a nice feel about the place. I like to think that it was probably a happy place to work at.
Cheers, Johno.


----------

